# Camera that has blur effect like Google camera and gs5



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm sure you've all seen the gs5 commercial. I love the blur effect. Google camera can do it but is there any other camera apps out there that can do this? The aosp cameras are so bare. Move if need be.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------

